

Blackbox (Stack Overflow) makes it easy to share encrypted secrets in git - dorfsmay
https://github.com/StackExchange/blackbox

======
dorfsmay
Works with other VCS too (mercurial, SVN).

It is a clever use of the fact that GPG can encrypt to several public keys at
once. Nice wrappers around gpg to make it easy.

Note that contrary to most similar alternative, the files are kept encrypted
in git, and only decrypted when needed by a user.

